# Catching tropical fish



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

I used my 50 ft dragnet and caught some tropical fish. Barracudas from 3 to 6 inches 2 diffrent types. http://home.earthlink.net/~lasweet1/sitebu...allbaracuda.jpg
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...3D%26ie%3DUTF-8
Those are the 2 types.
I also caught damsels reed fish and sea horses there cute. I also caught one of the wierdest fish i ever seen a file fish http://www.naturalsciences.org/education/d...es/filefish.jpg

I also caught a type of porcupine puffer stunning bright orange bottom yellow top with horns this is closest pic i can find online if doesnt have the orange it had though or the horns
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...DUTF-8%26sa%3DN

I brought most of these to my lfs and if everything works i will be selling them to him for next couple of weeks.
Would i be able to take ocean water and fill up my 29 gallon and start a salt water tank?
Would anybody be intrested in some cuda's or exoctic puffers???


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

i want one of those file fish that thing was weird


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

They were about 6 to 8 inches. If anybody doesn want any of these fish or any other ones i mentioned they will be super super cheap for p-fury members, about a quarter of the value of what there worth.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...those are some great catches..

do you have a digi by chance might be interetsed in that puffer...if you ship...


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

I would ship but i never did it before. I'll be going tommorow and i'll let you know what we caught.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

*i want a file fish and i want 1 now *also that puffer how sweet


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

cruz did you get my pm?


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

My new catch of th day look downs


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Sorry for the shitty pic but there silve and yellow


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

My File fish is going after the look downs.....anybody want it for free......or hes piranha food by morning


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Don't feed the filefish! I'll take it if you can't find anyone soon enough. Where are you located?


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

New york let me know


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

definalty don;t feed it to your p's..set it loose or give it to someone..filefish are very nice

also congrads on the upside down..awesoem looking fish..but becareful ther picky eatters.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeah i wouldnt feed it to my p's...I just want someone to take it, I'll probably let it go tommorow.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

how big is the look down fish? would you sell and ship to So Cal? How big is it?
I am also interested in puffers.
Please let me know the details.
Thanks.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

The look downs are about a inch and a half in lenght and height. I dont know what to charge but what ever it is it will be a super deal for p-fury members. Iam willing to ship but i have never done it. The boxey porcupine puffers are 15 each and there about 4 inches. I think thats a good deal.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

good, let me know if you ship it out.
how many look downs do you have?


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

sorry man now that i think about it shipping out seems to risky.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Newest pick up is some type of tang its like a grayish blue with vertical stripes. Its not the greatest colors but its cool


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

My newest catch


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's some actual pictures of the fish and caught that i sold to lfs's and gave to friends


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

another


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

another


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

another, this one is shitty but its the only i have of the boxey spine puffers


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

another


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

were in ny are you

i am intrested in some fish


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Long Island.....Iam pretty much out of everything. Which ones do you like? I wish you would of asked me like a month ago. All i wanted to do is hook up some p-fury members!!! But i guess nobody took me seriously







Next year i might inquire about getting a link up on p-fury







I already have 5 accounts with lfs's in a 5 mile radius of where i live


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TommyBlaze said:


> Long Island.....Iam pretty much out of everything. Which ones do you like? I wish you would of asked me like a month ago. All i wanted to do is hook up some p-fury members!!! But i guess nobody took me seriously
> 
> 
> 
> ...










noooooooo

but seriously next time u go out throw me a pm or start a link
i need to add some life to my sw tank and some of those are perfect


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent pics. A real education to me as to what you can find up there!

The last pic is an awesome fish! How did they all do? Did they ship well? Cool pic of the puffers too!


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

The fish do well in a established aquarium. The toughest to keep are the butterflies
The boxy spine puffers are real hardy couple of my friends cycled their tanks with them. They have great personality too!! Surprisingly the sea horses do well too and they turn white when you white sand. I never shipped so i dont know about that. But i bet for sure the bsp's would ship well


----------

